# What wood for childrens swing set?



## =Adam= (2 Apr 2013)

Hi guys!

My uncle has asked me to make a swing set for my cousin, nothing fancy just a simple single swing and frame. We are buying the seat from smyths so the only thing for me to buy is the wood.

My first thoughts were tanalised cls 4x2, would this be strong enough or would it be worth laminating or buying thicker section timber? 

Any input regarding design or timber would be great! 

Cheers guys!


----------



## marcros (2 Apr 2013)

we have a bit bigger affair, but it is made from round treated softwood poles. 2 at each end (plus a half round cross piece) in an A shape, and a cross piece going across the top to support the swing. (there is actually an extension that holds the slide). Joints are metal, pre-formed things. I would guess that the poles are 4" in diameter from the comfort of my living room.

I think that you could probably get away with 4x2 tanalised CLS- it probably only has to last a couple of years before it is outgrown. If you look at some of the sections that the commercial ones are made from, it is not huge. If the swing is a small one this may be overkill- e.g. a swing for a toddler. At least cls is splinter free.

The Oak and Rope Company make some lovely oak and rope swings, if you happened to have some thick oak laying around. I bought a plastic baby seat for ours from ebay. http://theoakandropecompany.co.uk/categ ... wings.aspx


----------

